# Anyone on the newer SSRIs for IBS/anxiety/depression?



## 15976 (Nov 22, 2006)

I get so sick lately on the tricyclics and can't sleep.Paxil and Effexor have worked for me but they are terrible to taper down from. Buspar didn't seem to help. I need something that will work. I'm thinking of trying Celexa.


----------



## miranda (Apr 16, 2004)

I took lexapro for about 3 months, it worked wonders - my gut calmed down, my depression cleared, its also prescribed for both anxiety and depression.I was also on a low dose of clonazepam during that time, more on an as needed basis.The side effects were quite detrimental - so sleepy, no sexual function at all, jittery bouncy legs and i would wake up often in the night so no deep sleeps.During my drug treatment I focussed alot on cognitive behavioural therapy, b/c i knew that i would never stay on these drugs long term. I needed to address the problems not just the symptoms.Some ppl find they can tolerate the side effects better and stay on SSRI's for longer, some their whole life even...Miranda


----------



## 15976 (Nov 22, 2006)

I have taken them at times for up to 3 years. Coming off them after that length is HORRIBLE. I've had individual and group CBT and it helped but I have had many things return a few months after getting of the meds the last time despite my CBT training and techniques.I'm not tolerating any meds very well right now and I'm thinking of giving Celexa a shot.


----------



## 19375 (Nov 19, 2006)

withdrawl is the main reason I will not go on again


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2007)

I've been Celexa for depression for about six weeks. I am also seeing a therpist. The combo is working for me. Previously I took Wellbutrin for five years. I quit taking it with no issues or withdrawal symptoms, so I think that's one of those YMMV issues.


----------



## 22831 (Jan 1, 2007)

I've been on celexa for about 6 weeks also and I've noticed it has helped a lot. I'm not enjoying the sexual side effects of it but I guess it's a trade off I can deal with for now since I feel better.


----------



## 15976 (Nov 22, 2006)

Right now I'm not taking anything daily but there are days when I feel like I have to start something soon and I guess it would be Celexa this go around. Meds can be great while you are on them but horrible to try and taper off of for some people.


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2007)

Bear in mind I'm a Brit but I'm on Mitrazapene (actually was it you Nick that started this thread - soz can't see whilst I'm typing this) for depression (my IBS symptoms are very mild and result purely functionally from an extra loop in the colon) - I'm symptom free largely but god does it makes you starvin' marvin so I'm desperately trying to lose weight - I'm about 1 stone over really though I'd be happy shedding 1/2 that.Bear in mind - they can take anything up to 8 weeks to really be effective and you have to tail off them very slowly too - something I'm dreading - and they want me to do mid-March.I wish anyone having to take them all the luck in t'world - they aren't smarties thats for sure and deserve to be treated with respect. Having said that they saved my life!!Sue


----------



## 16240 (Jun 30, 2006)

well Im currently on wellbutrin XL 150 a day. I've only been on it for a week but so far it has lifted my mood. Stomach is ok too, but this past week I've been on vac so it might be less stress. I have resisted for a very long time the AD's because of prior experience with withdrawal's mainly Paxil. I actually picked this med because everything that I've read has been more positive: no weight gain and no loss of libido. I have also tried Prozac in the past but it didn't do anything for my anxiety and stomach issues and it caused severe headaches for me. No withdrawal issues with Prozac.


----------



## Fullogas (Jan 8, 2007)

Maybe yo uall can help me. I know I should be on some sort of anti-anxiety or ssri to help the depression that comes with the IBS (I see a clear connection - I eat something that sets off the IBS and my mood goes south very quickly and lasts hours or days).I've tried so many ssris it's rediculous. We've been trying the tricyclic class but I get such bad dizziness I stop taking them. Celexa worked wonders for me when I first tried it but after 3 - 5 weeks I start to feel like I've got a hole in my stomach and have to stop. Any thoughts on what to take with the Celexa to keep my stomach from feeling like I've got an ulcer? It sucks because Celexa was the best of anything I've tried to date.


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2007)

No idea but surely your doctor should be able to help - you should be getting professional advice on something like this.Good luckSue


----------



## 23037 (Mar 7, 2007)

Because I have both anxiety and depression, my doctor had me on Lexapro (80mg) and BuSpar (30mg 2x/day), but took me off of the BuSpar and added Cymbalta (60mg) instead. It's really helped to stablize my mood! I have also taken Celexa, Prozac, Zoloft, Effexor, Imiprimine, Desipramine, and Trazodone. The tricyclics just made me even more depressed, and the Trazodone made me a walking zombie. The SSRIs all worked well for me, but eventually I needed a change. Talmem


----------



## Jannybitt (Oct 13, 2006)

The Cymbalta works well for me. My dose is 60mg per day also.


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2007)

KAD - just wondered how you were doing - this post is quite old now???Sue


----------

